# Cane Corso owners! :)



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have the oppurtunity to get a Cane Corso puppy in the next 8 weeks. I have always wanted one of these dogs. I'm not entirely sure of getting one just yet, but figured I'd ask you guys a few questions..

I know that any dog socialized from a puppy will/can get along with othere dogs, but I know that around the 3 years of age mark is when you will really see a dogs true colors. I have a pitbull/lab mix named Bailey (female) and a boxer/pit mix named Buddy (male) that are the ages of 7 and 8 months. I had intentions of getting a Cane Corso once my pups grew up a bit more, and CALMED down some, but I'm not sure when this oppurtunity will come again, so I'm kinda stuck on what to do. But anyway, getting off track here, but how docile are these dogs. I've done a ton research, but I'd rather here first hand from owners of the breed. I've read they are really calm in the home, and extremely protective which is exactly what I want, but do you think that if raised from a puppy with my dogs that they will do alright? I take my dogs to the park all the time, since they were puppies to get them socialized well, which has worked well. Would a Corso do alright if raised up? My boxer/pit (Buddy) is a VERY high energy dog.. will his demeanor rub off on the new Corso pup making him wild? Or is it just the general nature of a Corso to be docile and quiet inside the house? I'm going to be getting a treadmill these next couple weeks for Buddy, just to get some added excercise for him. 

Anyway, any input would be greatly appreciated. I know this is a pitbull forum, but this is just such a friendly enviroment with such awesome people, that Go Pitbull and PBF has become my favorite places to talk big dog breeds. 

Thanks everyone!
Adrian


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

probably not a good idea to have a same sex dog with a Corso.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't own a Cane Corso but from what I've heard they can be dog aggressive like Pit Bulls can be. And they can be very dominant.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Where are you planning to get the Cane Corso from?
Do you have pics of the Sire and Dam?
I'm exited about you and think you should go for it, as long as your willing to do the work, I see no reason why not. 
Even if the same sex aggressiveness issue arises to a point where it is not hospitable in the home, imagine the learning experience you will attain.
In my humble ( inexperienced ) opinion, go for it, just do as much research as possible, and get ready for the work involved.

Get back to me about where you will be getting the Canes from, I am looking into it myself for a friend, he is determined on getting a blue.

you would seriously enjoy this man's YouTube channel, he has an amazing home for amazing dogs , including a young Cane. It will put a lot of your worries to rest regarding same sex aggressivenes ( doesnt mean you shouldnt be concerned and aware) The man has all kinds of dogs running freely together, no pits though. Lives in Colorado and is very nice, polite gentleman who can answers aome questions for you ( ..lol, when he has the time)


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

My friend owns 2 corsos. The male is about three and the female is 6 months. Anyways, he has always tried to socialize his male and have them around ppl but he has already bitten 2 of our friends at his house, he also bit someone at the beach who tried to pet him, he is 125 lbs. Also like pitties they can be dog aggresive. The female is really skiddish and already tried to bite my friend (the owner). I know you cant judge a breed based on an individual, so this is "my" experience with them. Maybe its just the breeder he gets them from that is breeding this traits into his bloodlines. but they are pretty dogs! So those are my 2 cents good luck!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Where are you planning to get the Cane Corso from?
> Do you have pics of the Sire and Dam?
> I'm exited about you and think you should go for it, as long as your willing to do the work, I see no reason why not.
> Even if the same sex aggressiveness issue arises to a point where it is not hospitable in the home, imagine the learning experience you will attain.
> ...


Well, you made me feel MUCH more confident in getting one. I know everything will be fine, since I know none of my dogs are EVER left alone unsupervised. My dogs are always crated when we are gone, so this Cane Corso will be left uncrated as well.

I actually found out about the Corso accidentally. I was walking in our local City Place, downtown area, and I happened to see a 6 month old Corso walking by with her owner. I stopped her and asked about the dog, petting it and stuff. I asked her where she got it from, and she said she has a friend that breeds them. SOOOO, with that said, I honestly don't know the quality of they're animals.. I'm going to be checking them out soon, so I guess I'll know then. I do know that the Corso that I met looked AMAZING and healthy as can be, but it was just a pup so who knows.

I'll keep you updated with what happens. Thanks for the YouTube video.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Well, you made me feel MUCH more confident in getting one. I know everything will be fine, since I know none of my dogs are EVER left alone unsupervised. My dogs are always crated when we are gone, so this Cane Corso will be left uncrated as well.
> 
> I actually found out about the Corso accidentally. I was walking in our local City Place, downtown area, and I happened to see a 6 month old Corso walking by with her owner. I stopped her and asked about the dog, petting it and stuff. I asked her where she got it from, and she said she has a friend that breeds them. SOOOO, with that said, I honestly don't know the quality of they're animals.. I'm going to be checking them out soon, so I guess I'll know then. I do know that the Corso that I met looked AMAZING and healthy as can be, but it was just a pup so who knows.
> 
> I'll keep you updated with what happens. Thanks for the YouTube video.


... but keep in mind, the ones who said it was a bad idea are MUCH more experienced that I in pits, also keep in mind Brad ( youtube) does not have a pit in his pack.

However, he does have other dogs that are known to be DA though, have fun going through all his videos, he has my dream home, for real.

Keep us updated and be the best pack leader.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

My brother had a corso named chingo he was a big dog who grew up in the same house as my first pit Tyson. they slept in the same kennel when chingo was a pup. When he got bigger we let them interact under both of our supervision and never did they have a problem with each other.
Strangers and other dog were a different story. The corso got to where he would have to stay in another room when not familiar guest would come around. He had a small group of people that he was not suspicious of. Very protective of the family and our other dogs. I think they are great just huge.
I am tring to find a pic of him...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo I love Corsos their so beautiful. I've never owned one but I would love to some day


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like all breeds of dogs, especially the molosser breeds. There are down sides to owning them. They seem to have more health problems than the apbts. Things like hearts, hips and elbows, plus I have heard eye problems. It seems like now a days, with the gaining popularity of the breed, many people are breeding for the worng reasons. Most that I have seen are dog aggressive and they have higher suspicion level than a apbt or ast. If you are really set on one, I would really do your research. There is a MB called bandog Banter, where alot of Corso people hang out. You may want to check it out. BANDOG BANTER


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Bethb2007 said:


> I really like all breeds of dogs, especially the molosser breeds. There are down sides to owning them. They seem to have more health problems than the apbts. Things like hearts, hips and elbows, plus I have heard eye problems. It seems like now a days, with the gaining popularity of the breed, many people are breeding for the worng reasons. Most that I have seen are dog aggressive and they have higher suspicion level than a apbt or ast. If you are really set on one, I would really do your research. There is a MB called bandog Banter, where alot of Corso people hang out. You may want to check it out. BANDOG BANTER


great resource, great input :clap:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the oppurtunity to get a Cane Corso puppy in the next 8 weeks. I have always wanted one of these dogs. I'm not entirely sure of getting one just yet, but figured I'd ask you guys a few questions..
> 
> ...


I would meet the parents of the dog and see what health clearances the dogs have, also check the see if the parents have temperament certificates if it is a legit breeder they should have at least a CGC and they should guarantee the temperament of the pup. Also, these dogs aren't pits they are extremely dominant and territorial, they aren't too found of strangers. This is a dog that requires a lot of patience and calmness, from all the reading I have done they are just a bandog. They tried to recreate an old italian breed but it is really more a designer dog, temperaments change from line to line and the American lines are known to be somewhat unstable, again it all depends on the breeding. I would be extremely careful with what you are getting and making sure you have a good place to contain the dog. I was going to adopt one and the dog went from being extremely obedient to unstable in less than an hour. The dog became extremely attached to me when we took it home and he started growling at my fiance if she went near me and we only had the dog for like an hour or two. Obviously every dog is different but be careful and good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2011)

*Must Know*

I'm posting this info for future potential owners of the Cane Corso breed, as I'm sure the above poster has already gotten/ not gotten the dog posted about. As a longtime owner there are a few things that I'd like to share. They are extremely territorial, not like APBT. You will not be able to have people over your house w/ out locking up your dog, unless the Cane Corso grew up w/ them. They ARE dog aggressive towards other dominant breeds. My story is a very sad one. My Cane Corso grew up w/ my wife, 2 daughters & myself. He was socialized since a puppy w/ other dogs (Daily walks/ puppy parks etc). About the time he was 1 1/2 I couldn't do the puppy parks anymore (People were afraid of him/ he wouldn't take anything from other dogs). He slept outside of my daughters room by there door. He never went into there room. As a puppy when I was training him he always pooped inside there room for some reason, so I didn't allow him in as a pup & he just never went back in after that. Anyway my cousin APBT grew up w/ my CC. They were best friends. I watched his APBT & he watched my CC many times. My cousin was the only person outside my immediate family who could be in my home w/ out me present. Last year my cousin, myself & our dogs were in the house. I went on a beer run, I came back to find my cousins Pit almost dead. He was the friendliest dog & a member of our family. Knuckles (APBT name) went into my daughters room (They weren't home) & my CC ran in immediately after him. My cousin wasn't able to get me CC off of knuckes (My dog weighed 130lbs of pure muscle). He ripped up Knuckles so bad he died 1 day later (Vet put him down because of injuries). I think it's because he was protecting there "room", but I truly don't know. Anyway, this is a great breed but comes w/ tons of responsibility! They are a guard dog to a fault. I hope my experience will be of some help to others


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

The thing I'd be concerned about is your High energy dog it can run the cane corso the wrong way from what I have learned from these dogs are over protective and DA as well. Although we are used to DA with our pitties but these dogs are beasts! My neighbor has one and it's a whole different story to separate. I think they're beautiful dogs and I'd love to own one but I have ppl over all the time and I like it that way lol


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I've had a bad experience with the breed and saw unprovoked dog aggression firsthand. 

When Whitman was about 4-5 months, we made a trip to a dog park and there was a full grown cane corso that seemed to be "guarding" the entrance and he immediately growled and snapped at Whit as my girlfriend and I walked in. So we just went on the opposite side of the park to get away from him. His d-bag owner didn't try correcting his dog's behavior, nor did he apologize. 

Well about 30 minutes later, Whit goes over to the water fountain that had water bowls to get a drink. It was located about halfway between us and the cane corso, so I kept an eye out. I called Whit over so he wouldn't wander over and as he's running towards me, the cane corso notices, runs over and completely blind sides my pup with enough force to send him tumbling and whimpering. I will admit, I was intimidated by this big 100lb+ dog, but I had to get between them and make sure my boy was ok.

Again, the d bag owner didn't do a damn thing and I wanted to kick him in his face soooooo bad!!  :curse: :stick:

Other people have mentioned the aggression already, so I would just be mindful of that. I still think they're handsome dogs, but first impressions are lasting.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

How can you expect a mutt with a lot of fighting breeds mixed into it not to be dog aggressive ? The story is sad for the poor pit that was left alone with a bigger dominant dog without supervision. You can have the dog grow up since a week of age with another male but eventually when they mature and turn into an adult you are going to see their dominance kick in. 

I have seen these dogs first hand and I can tell you that the same care that we have with pit bulls must be given to a dog like this. Obviously more since these dogs do not like strangers and from the sound of it you had no control of the dog if you had to lock it away when guests came over . A dog weary of strangers like this has to supervised around visitors but of trained correctly this dog can be introduced to a stranger and as soon as the dog checks out that everything is alright, the dog should leave the guest along and ignore it. These dogs aren't wiggly lovie dubby with strangers requesting to be petted like a pit but it is also not supposed to be overly aggressive without a reason.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

to big for me,to many issues with humans,and geared to it.
seen alot of them in miami.they were the go to dog when pits were banned like 27 years ago.
every one thought some on was lunch.every single one was waiting and looking for the bite.


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

Over the years I've known two. They had completely polar opposite dispositions. the female was great with everyone and everything. The male.... wasn't. My friend was able to keep him(CC) undercontrol, but you could sure tell he (CC) didn't like anyone in his territory. Both dogs were altered so hormones didn't decide how they acted around company. 
Beautiful dogs, but I wouldn't suggest them in a multi-dog home ( just my opinion, you'd have to make your own mind up). My friend is a heck of a trainer, but after the CCs pasted away he didn't replace them with more CCs. These are great working dogs for schutzhund or french ring, but remember they are very high drive individuals. Like our pits/bullies/staffs, etc. , in the wrong hands very bad things could happen.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Um Pits kill eachother every day (well you know what I mean). Just because 2 dogs know eachother and ate raised together doesn't mean they will get along.

I've met a few with temperament issues, fear being the main problem. There is good and bad in every breed, not all are bred to the same quality. Byb will always lead to poor specimens and problems can arise from mishandling. The whole breed can't be judged by that.

My CC is a perfectly stable dog. Not uncontrollable and crazy aggressive. Actually got her ass handed to her, when all she wanted to do was play NOT fight. You must also consider the size difference Pit @ 35lbs still did the dew.

I visited kennels around the country and also interacted with those close to. Never did they have to lock the dogs away from me, which would defeat the purpose of meeting the parents or breeding stock (only 2 had litters when I visited but the others were potential parents of future litters I could get a pup from or from what the breeder already produced). Some of these dogs are trained in protection or Schutzhund titled, but I never felt threatened. Some had GCG which doesn't guarantee a good dog and of course isn't done on the dogs territory. 

The dogs also live together, I didn't see an issue. They are much more harmonious than my APBTs. I'm certainly not saying no dominance issues ever arises between them, but for the most part they are cool and nothing like what I've dealt with with the APBT. If one is done playing they will let the others know and nothing bad happens. Yet with APBT a wrong look alone can start a full blown fight.

I have observed more of the DA at shows geared to strange dogs rather than it being too problematic to have multiples.

Docile no not always. They can be playful and energetic. My dog will be 4yrs old and still not "calmed down".


----------

